# Does gaming sometimes feel like a chore to you? Tired gamers general



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know if I'm just too depressed to game or if I'm growing out of the hobby, but gaming to me sometimes feels more like a chore than something I enjoy. Like, I used to be able to play games for five hours straight if I got into them. Now, I'm lucky to get an hour in. InFamous 2 was almost enough to revive my enthusiasm for a bit but I got bored quickly. Just the act of turning on a console and sitting down to play makes me want to gouge my eyes out at times. I would like to say it's because there's been a drought of good games recently, but I can't say that in good faith while games like Fire Emblem: Awakening and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate are around. Anyone else feel this jadedness towards gaming? What games, if any, have revived your faith in gaming?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm super picky with games, so I get tired of most games very quickly. The only game I play right now is Planetside 2, I can play that for 2-3 hours at a time, and I have been for a few months. I pretty much can't stand single player or AI grind-fests, so all I play are 100% pvp games or simulation games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like that at times. Gaming is borderline fun and anxiety provoking for me. Literally, whenever I think about playing games, I think about how much time I have left in this world before I pass on. That is depressing, but that usually happens if I'm in a bad mood to begin with. If I feel good, I can overcome that. 

But I have a fairly big collection of games right now and I'm going to get rid of some of them. Just staring at it makes me feel like my time is ending soon. Besides that, I have to be more picky with games from now on. Usually when I want to play a new game, I watch gameplay videos and decide whether or not this is something that I would want to play more than once. I've played critically acclaimed games where that wasn't really the case, so I use my own personal judgment as to whether a game is worth it to me or not. 

That's why I like RPGs. They're long and they'll keep you engaged for a while, on top of it being fun to experiment and try to figure out the game's mechanics. I like the shorter games too though, like Mario and other platforming games. I find myself playing my 3DS the most out of all the systems I have since I find the games a lot more accessible and fun than those on consoles usually.

Sometimes I just need a break or I need to play something simple. Usually I'll go back and play a game I already beat a long time ago or I'll play a simple platforming game. It helps to have familiarity in a game sometimes.


----------



## tinymouse (Apr 25, 2013)

Sometimes I log into the game I play with the intention of playing it but I don't get around to it and eventually just shut off my computer. Pokemon is usually my fallback


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

If it feels like a chore, just don't do it  . I pretty much quit after college, just like you i just lost interest and played the newest games for like a good hour before getting bored. I do however want to try out GTA V because that one just looks too good ^^


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

*there are less games out there. its strange how it was first 2d games ,then 3d games late 90s and 2000s and went back to 2d games again that everyones into.:yes *

i try to save some games ive played before at least 1 time a year so i dont get bored of them. 
i like 2d games like sonic and stuff but its like gaming graphics have gone a bit backwards even though new graphics are improving.

the games of last century and early this century are so good theyve brung them back out again or restored them to better quality. 
ideas are being ran out. they need a brand new adventure game.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Games are getting boring because this is the tail end of the generation. I think some people forget that this gen has been close to 8 years+. I'm shocked it's taken this long for people to get bored of it.

I for one am ready for the next gen and might buy the PS4 at launch.

As for reviving your interest this gen, maybe try RPGs like Fallout 3, Skyrim and Mass Effect if you haven't already.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Currently, there is an extreme saturation of games in the industry. There are so many FPS, Open world RPG's, ARPG's, Sandbox games.. The last great game to come out, in my opinion, is Bioshock infinite. I have 28 hours played, and I was fully engaged.
You're not the only one on a gaming burnout. As a fellow gamer, I feel your pain.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I"ve been trying to finish Far Cry 3 for months. I love Far Cry and really enjoy this latest installment but I just don't have much time to play. 

With work, volunteering and dating I don't have much time left to play. I really want to play:

Bioshock Infinite
Crysis 3
Metro Light Light
Ni No Kuni 
Mass Effect 3
God of War Ascension
Metal Gear Rising


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, I feel like this. I used to love gaming, but as I got older, it's gotten more and more boring and repetitive for me. I think it's because all games just seem so samey to me nowadays. It takes something unique within the game to get me interested. That's why games like Heavy Rain and The Walking Dead had me interested; it was something that nobody had ever really done before. Where as games like Mass Effect 3, it's just the same concept I've seen time and time again - kill everything that moves.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yes. Sometimes I don't even finish AAA games because of gaming fatigue.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I find that depression and fatigue plays a large role in how I enjoy my hobbies. Like yesterday, I tried playing a game online and I was having a good time and doing well. Today, I'm tired and depressed, so I was doing lousy and getting angry about it. I had to shut it off and take a deep breath because I was getting mad over nothing. I then picked up something else and I was doing badly at it. So I'm just going to put away the games until I get my stamina back. It's just not worth trying to trudge through something if I have no motivation to do so.


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

I played Lineage 2 for a long time and my god was that a chore. That "game" pretty much ruined a good 5 years of my life.


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Take a break. I've gone weeks, even months, without touching a video game (beyond like flash games or something). It helps.


----------



## Angel Mendoza (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to play online multiplayer games hardcore and took them way too serious and continued to play even though i knew it would just put me in a bad mood. It just made me mad and angry all the time. I stopped now and only play when my friends play so i'm not getting angry all the time cuz i'm too busy having fun instead of getting mad over nothing.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been feeling this way for awhile now. 

I decided to play Bioshock Infinite on easy mode the other week, just because I wanted to see all the story & content with minimal effort.

GTA V is something I know I'll sink a lot of time into though.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I get that way at times. When there are so many side missions. Like AC3 has a lot of side missions. And its a pain in the *** to do those. You start to feel like its a chore to get it to 100% completion :yawn


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a chore having to keep up with so many games out there. I'm mostly a retro gamer, and yet I still am missing out on plenty games from the "old days".


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I quit world of warcraft because of this, not because I was addicted or pouring in too much time etc. The game just got stale and repetative. 
I'm playing Battlefield 3 at the moment and only multiplayer. Adding in the element of besting other players and not being able to predict them so well keeps it fresh.

I disagree about this being the tail end of the gen as reaon for games being boring. the next gen isnt going to be such a huge jump in tech that we are used to and the games will still be FPS's / the rest. how much more detailed can games like COD and BF get? all they could do woudl be get bigger I suppose.

I will be getting the new xbox on release still, my inner nerd will not withold satisfaction!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only when me and my friend are the only reason our team is winning and the other 99.99% if the team is sitting in a corner t bagging each other. Well we simultaneous achieve the objective well fending off entire other team over and over again.

It's actually more entertaining spending all day browsing and downloading mods for Skyrim and updating all the ones I already have and then not even bothering to play the game and just going to sleep waking up and managing to do the same damn thing somehow.


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

As an altoholic it can become very much a chore. While I want all the characters to blossom like little cherries at a picnic, the effort in (not) achieving that can be excruciating. So I'd have to say sometimes I do need to take a break.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Since I'm ploughing through the crapfest that is MGS4 at the moment, yes, gaming does feel like a chore right now.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I've become pretty picky about games as I've gotten older. I use to buy a lot of games like at least once a week but now I'll get a new game every couple of months. Just don't really feel like investing time in a bad game anymore. And a lot less patience with games.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My motivation and concentration and deteriorated over the past decade. When I used to play video games all night long and have a blast, I now play for maybe 30 minutes then get bored and feel like a loser for not being more productive.

Video games aren't what they used to be for me. I don't have much else left.


----------

